# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > گفتگو: بازی قهوه تلخ به صورت منبع باز

## Slytherin

همان طوری که می دانید اخیرا سریال قهوه تلخ استاد طنز ایران، مهران مدیری در شبکه های خانگی در حال پخش است.
امروز که به طور اتفاقی در سایت این مجموعه در حال گردش بودم با بخش بازی ها رو به رو شدم که البته این بخش در حال ساخت  می باشد. (این تا اینجای قضیه)

پس تصمیم گرفتم که خودم، به خاطر تمرین هم که شده بازی ساده ای با همین نام و موضوع بسازم (این هم تا اینجای قضیه)

از طرفی مفهومی به نام "نتیجه نهایی"، "همکاری تیمی"، "نرم افزار های منبع باز" در میان برنامه نویسان ایرانی وجود ندارد (و این هم تا اینجای قضیه!)

خب حالا با توجه به تعاریف بالا من بازی ساده ای با عنوان مذکور ساختم (یک مرحله)، البته روال کلی این بازی به شکلی است که در هر مرحله از بازی باز یک سوال در مورد قسمت متناظر همان قسمت فیلم می شود که بازی باز تنها با دیدن فیلم می تواند به آن پاسخ بدهد.

هدف من از ایجاد این تایپیک اینه که دوستان سورس این بازی را دانلود کنند و هر کس به میل خود مرحله ای به این بازی اضافه کند!

این کار چندین فایده دارد:
1.بالاخره بازی (هر چند که خیلی ساده است) به اتمام می رسد و چون سورس آن آزاد است پس احتمالا باگ های آن بسیار ناچیز خواهند بود و حتی ممکن است به مرور زمان در گرافیک و سبک آن نیز تغییر ایجاد شود. (آخرش حال می کنیم که خودمون ساختیمش! - شاید تو سایت رسمی فیلم هم گذاشتنش!)
2.تمامی کسانی که در توسعه این بازی شرکت کرده اند در لیست سازندگان لیست خواهند شد و به این شکل همگی کم کم مفهوم کار تیمی را خواهیم فهمید.
3.برنامه نویسی مان قوی می شود! (دیگه توضیح نمی خواد!)
4.به مهران مدیری و تیمش برای تبلیغات بیشتر این مجموعه زیبا کمک کرده ایم.
5.در توسعه نرم افزار های منبع باز گامی کوچک بر می داریم!

برخی از ویزگی های این بازی:
1.تحت زبان ویژوال بیسیک کلاسیک (همون VB6)
2.امکان پخش MP3 بدون کامپونت و در نتیجه حجم پایین.
3.صفحه اصلی متفاوت (با هر بار اجرا به یک شکل در می آید!)

لطفا شما هم ویژگی های جدید خود را به این لیست اضافه کنید و در پستی جدید بنویسید.

لطفا جهت توسعه، همیشه آخرین نسخه را انتخاب کنید.

تذکر: لطفا از حذف نام توسعه دهندگان قبلی پرهیز کنید. (تغییر در زبان نام توسعه دهندگان و صفحه نمایش توسعه دهندگان بلا مانع هست.)

دوستان اگر این مسئله رو جدی بگیرید تا چند ماه دیگه نسخه های بیشماری از این بازی در همه جا پخش خواهد شد! همه چیز به فعالیت هر فرد بستگی دارد!

پی نوشت: اگر سوالی در مورد عملکرد بخش خاصی از کد ها دارید آن را در تایپیک های جداگانه مطرح کنید.

با تشکر

لینک دریافت سورس بازی:
دریافت
http://www.mediafire.com/?c00i1z3r4b8ilhk



> http://www.mediafire.com/?c00i1z3r4b8ilhk

----------


## Dr.Bronx

به خاطر مهران مدیری هم که شده من کمک میکنم . شاید یک سهم بسیار بسیار ناچیز در تبلیغ این سریال داشته باشیم .

از کار خوبتون تشکر می کنم .
من هم روش کار می کنم و نتیجه رو میزارم .

باز هم متشکر.

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------


## Dr.Bronx

کسانی که وقتی بازی را اجرا می کنند vb بسته میشود 

دستور Call Play رو Mark کنند .

ظاهرا تکمیل نیست اون بخش .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## Slytherin

> کسانی که وقتی بازی را اجرا می کنند vb بسته میشود 
> 
> دستور Call Play رو Mark کنند .
> 
> ظاهرا تکمیل نیست اون بخش .
> 
> موفق باشید ./


ممنون از اینکه همکاری می کنید. :لبخند: 
فایلی را که ضمیمه کردم کد اصلی پلیری است که من از کد های آن برای بازی قهوه تلخ استفاده کردم.
دوستانی که مشکل دارند از این سورس های اصلی برای توسعه استفاده نمایند.

پی نوشت: کدهای پلیر کاملا مستند سازی شده اند.
پی نوشت2: دوستانی که این بازی را توسعه می دهند در صورت مستند سازی لطف بزرگی در توسعه دهندگان بعدی کرده اند.
با تشکر از همگی.

----------


## returnx

من هم علا قه زیادی به هم کاری گروهی دارم و برای همین بازی رو دانلود کردم تا روش کار کنم اما مشکلم اینجاست که اصلا سریال قهوه تلخ رو ندیدم .
اونوقت من تو چه قسمت هاییش می تونم کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Slytherin

> من هم علا قه زیادی به هم کاری گروهی دارم و برای همین بازی رو دانلود کردم تا روش کار کنم اما مشکلم اینجاست که اصلا سریال قهوه تلخ رو ندیدم .
> اونوقت من تو چه قسمت هاییش می تونم کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟


پیشنهاد می کنم حتما این سریال زیبا را خریداری و تماشا نمایید (تا این لحظه 3 مجموعه 3 قسمتی موجود است)
در هر صورت هر کسی می تواند در این پروژه شریک باشد، به عنوان مثال شما می توانید کار های گرافیکی را انجام دهید.

لطفا سایر دوستان نیز برای توسعه این بازی همکاری فرمایند.

باتشکر از همگی.

----------


## Slytherin

دوستان لطفا اگر با این مجموعه آشنایی ندارید و می خواهید برای توسعه این بازی همکاری کنید، لطفا فقط نسخه اوریجینال آن را خریداری فرمایید.

خب تا این لحظه اون هایی که سورس مادر را دریافت کردند پیشرفتی داشتند؟

لطفا سایر دوستان علاقه مند نیز همکاری فرمایند.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

من تا بعد از ظهر یک نسخه متفاوت رو برای دانلود قرار میدم .
بیشتر روی ظاهر برنامه کار شده .

یک نفر باید مسئول طرح سوال باشه >>>

لطفا یک نفر این مسئولیت رو به عهده بگیره .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## Slytherin

> من تا بعد از ظهر یک نسخه متفاوت رو برای دانلود قرار میدم .
> بیشتر روی ظاهر برنامه کار شده .
> 
> یک نفر باید مسئول طرح سوال باشه >>>
> 
> لطفا یک نفر این مسئولیت رو به عهده بگیره .
> 
> موفق باشید ./


ممنون از همکاریتون،
اگر سوالات قسمت1 را مناسب می بینید من حاضرم سوالات را طراحی کنم.
فقط یک مسئله،
آیا تمام مراحل باید با این شکل و ساختار دنبال شود و یا اینکه مراحل قسمت های مختلف،
متفاوت دنبال شود؟
نظر شما چیست؟

----------


## REZADG

دوستان من یک قسمت دانلود کرده و نگاه کردم این درست نیست یعنی این پرسش و پاسخ بازی جالبی در پی نخواهد داشت شما باید عین و بدون تغییر سریال رو اماده کنید مثلا فرد بازی کننده در نقش این پسره چیه که تاریخ خونده باشه و در هر مرحله به تعدادی پاسخ جواب بده تا به مرحله ی بعدی بره مثلا بره و تصمیم بگیره که کتاب هارو به کتابخانه می ده یا نه و همین طور بره جلو چطوره 
در ضمن بازی های پر طرف داری مثل جنگ های صلیبی و خیلی از بازی های دیگه فیلم نشون میدن بحتره این جوری باشه البته حجمش خیلی زیاد میشه یه کاری هم میتونید بکنید شما نسخه ی چهار بازی اختلاف تصاویر جناب آقای کاوه علی اکبری رو دانلود کنید از سایت برنامه ها دات کام تا بیشتر به منظورم پی ببرید

----------


## Slytherin

ممنون که شما هم وارد بحث این بازی شدید.
بله قبول دارم که روال بازی ممکن است کسل کنند باشد،
نظر من اینه که هر مرحله، در فرمی جداگانه و به صورت کاملا مستقل بنا به نظر برنامه نویس همان مرحله ساخته شود، مثلا به این شکل که مرحله اول پرسش و پاسخ باشد، مرحله دوم اختلاف تصاویر، مرحله سوم پازل و کلا 6-7 مرحله به این شکل، سپس در مراحل بعدی همان مراحل قبلی با شکلی جدید باشد مثلا سوالات عوض شود، یا پازل و اختلاف تصویر سخت تر شود و از این قبیل...
در کل پیشنهاد من اینه که روال بازی چندان سخت نباشد.
با همه اینا این یک کار گروهی هست، همه باید توش نظر بدن و شریک باشند.
سعی کنید نظرات خود را به صورت تغییر در سورس اصلی ارایه بدهید و فقط به بیان ایده نپردازید.
ممنون از همگی.

پی نوشت: لطفا سورس برنامه تغییر یافته خود را در اینجا قرار دهید، در صورتی که همه با تغییرات موافق بودند من آن را به پست اول انتقال خواهم داد.

----------


## REZADG

ممنون دوست عزیز که یاد اوری کردی اما من نه دانش زیادی از برنامه نویسی دارم نه این که زمان واسه این کار ببینید تا الان که ساعت 7.30 هست اومدم خونه نمیشه کمکتون کنم 
راستی منظور من اختلاف تصاویر نبود ابتکارش بود ببینید کاوه جان دوست عزیزم خیلی رو این بازی وقط گذاشته و به نظر من بهترین نسخش یک نسخه قبل یعنی نسخه ی 4 هست چون با طرح یک مسئله فرید رو به رسیدن به خونشون با 4 مرحله پیش میبره که همه دوست داشتن ببینن آخر بازی چی میشه و یک جزاابیت خاصی داشت و اون یکی ها اینجوری نبود من حتی به آخرشون هم نرفتم

----------


## kooroush

این که فقط یکسری سوال میشه !!!!!!!!
حداقل بازی یکجوری بشه کهع وااقعا اسمش رو بشه گذاشت بازی !!!!
مثلا مثل یازی قلعه نما از بالا باشه و بعد کاربر بتونه اون تاریخ دان رو به کنترل خودش در بیاره !یک چیزه سه بعدی یا حداقل دوبعدی جالب نه اینکه چها رتا سوال !!!!

اینجوری به نتیجه نمیرسه !

----------


## Slytherin

> این که فقط یکسری سوال میشه !!!!!!!!
> حداقل بازی یکجوری بشه کهع وااقعا اسمش رو بشه گذاشت بازی !!!!
> مثلا مثل یازی قلعه نما از بالا باشه و بعد کاربر بتونه اون تاریخ دان رو به کنترل خودش در بیاره !یک چیزه سه بعدی یا حداقل دوبعدی جالب نه اینکه چها رتا سوال !!!!
> 
> اینجوری به نتیجه نمیرسه !


خیلی خب، چرا ناراحتید؟ حالا بیا منو بزن! :لبخند گشاده!: 
خب اینا که ناراحتی نداره، چرا خودتون کار رو پیش نمی برید؟ :متفکر: 
بله اگه به حرف باشه من هم به یک بازی سوم شخص در سبک assassin's creed II علاقه دارم!
اما توانایی من در همین سبکی بود که ملاحظه کردید،
هدف اولیه از ساده بودن اینه که کار به پایان برسه.
در هر صورت نه تنها من، بلکه همه از پیشنهادات عملی استقبال می کنند.
چطوره برای شروع کمی از آن را خودتان طراحی کنید؟ :چشمک:

----------


## kooroush

باشه دراسرع وقتاینکاررومیکنم!

----------


## Dr.Bronx

دوستان من عذر میخوام اگر به قولم عمل نکردم .
متاسفانه درگیر ویدئوهای codejock هستم و تمام وقتم رو گرفته .
انشاالله این قسمتش به زودی تموم میشه و من سریعا کار با این برنامه رو شروع می کنم

مجددا هم بابت بدقولی عذر میخوام

موفق باشید ./

----------


## Slytherin

ممنون از همگی، منتظر نمونه کد هاتون هستم.

----------


## sinavb

بچه ها این بازی رو ارتقاع بدین و به حد مطلوب برسونید شاید من بتونم این بازی رو در سایت قهوه تلخ بگزارم چون 2 3 تا از بچه های شرکت پخش الوند از آشناهام هستند شما بازی رو درست کنید منم تلاشم رو می کنم تا اونو تو سایت بگزارم :چشمک:  :لبخند:

----------


## Slytherin

دوستان چند روزی مسافرت بودم،
خب کسی تمایل به ادامه این طرح ندارد؟

----------


## sinavb

دوستان پس چی شد طرحو بی خیال شدید ؟

----------


## Milad_Gh

سلام دوستان ...

من هم یه تغییراتی دادم ...

تا شب لینک دانلودش رو میذارم ... !

دوست عزیز ( Slytherin ) اسم شما چی بود ؟ معذرت کدی رو که اسم شما توش بود پاک کردم ، بعد سیو شد !

اگه میشه اسمتون رو بگید ، بذارم دوباره ... !

=-=-=-=

بنظر من همه ی مرحله ها سوال باشه خیلی خسته کننده میشه ...

مرحله ی اول پنج سوال داشته باشه ، دیگه بیخیال سوال بشیم ... !

حالا فعلا مرحله ی اول رو کامل کنیم ، به مرحله بعد هم میرسیم !

ممنون .... !

----------


## Milad_Gh

خب دوستان ، تقریبا کار آماده شد ، واسه همین گفتم الان بذارم ، شاید تا شب نظری ، پیشنهادی یا انتقاد ی اگه دارید رو بفرمایید ...

=-=-=-=-=-=

قبل از دانلود برنامه باید بگم از فونت نستعلیق و اصفهان استفاده کردم ... اگه این فونت ها رو ندارید از لینک پایین دانلود کنید و آن ها را در پوشه ی Fonts بذارید !

دانلود فونت های نستعلیق و اصفهان :

http://www.asandownload.com/archives/graphic/font/download_iran_nastaliq_font/
http://www.font.ir/font_content/media/font/EsfehanBold.ttf

=-=-=-=-=-=

دانلود پروژه ی اصلی :

http://www.4shared.com/file/8Hc53C1h/Bittle_Coffee.html

راستی فایل صوتی رو نذاشتم تا بتونید راحت تر دانلود کنید ... خودتون اگه فایل رو دارید کافیه تو پوشه ی همون پروژه قرار بدید ! ( اسم فایل حتما باید Music باشه )

=-=-=-=

و چیزهایی که من اضافه کردم :

1- صفحه ی ورود به بازی با وارد کردن نام !
2- اضافه کردن بک گراند سایت قهوه ی تلخ به بازی !
3- ایجاد دکمه برای بعضی از کارها !
4- تقریبا کامل کردن مرحله ی اول !
5- ایجاد صفحه ی درباره ی ما !
6- و چندتا ریز کار دیگه که خودتون ببینید ، متوجه میشید !

=-=-=-=-=

چند نکته درباره ی برنامه :

من تقریبا 5 سوال رو کامل کردم ، ولی سوالات و امتیازات رو بیخودی گذاشتم !
شما میتونید برنامه رو دانلود کنید و به دلخواه خودتون سوالات و امتیاز به جواب ها رو تغییر بدید یا اینجا بذارید من تغییر بدم !

مرحله ی بعد هم به نظر من بهتره از اختلاف تصاویر استفاده کنیم ... یعنی دو تصویر کنار هم بذاریم ، کاربر اختلافش رو تشخیص بده ... !

نظرتون چیه ؟


ممنون ... !

----------


## Slytherin

ممنون که همکاری می کنید، من همین الان دانلود می کنم،
اسم من هم آرما (Arma) بود;)
خوشحالم که این تایپیک دوباره جون گرفت...

----------


## Slytherin

واوووو، واوووو، واوووو!
تبریک می گم تغییرات عالی بود!
چند نکته به نظرم لازم به ذکر است:
1.به نظر من در مراحلی که از کاربران سوال پرسیده می شود، سوالات باید به گونه ای باشد که فقط 1 جواب داشته باشد، به عنوان مثال من فکر نمی کنم سوال "به کدام بازیگر علاقه دارید؟" یا سوالات این چنینی که شخصی هستند زیاد مناسب باشد.
2.به نظر من وجود command های پیش فرض در بازی زیاد جالب نیست، به نظر من استفاده از Label و یا کامپونت های اختصاصی می تواند بازی را زیبا تر کند.
3.پیغام ورود بسیار زیبا طراحی شده بود، اما پیشنهاد می کنم که صفحه لوگین فقط برای اولین بار نمایش داده شود و مشخصات و تنظیمات کاربر در یک فایل ذخیره گردد. (تنظیمات می تواند شامل شماره مرحله و آپشن های احتمالی باشد)
4.فونت ها می بایست به صورت اتوماتیک نصب گردند، برای این کار یک تابع API وجود دارد.
5.به نظر من BorderStyle فرم باید برابر با None باشد.
دوستان اگر لطف کنند و این موارد را در نسخه های بعدی رعایت کنند ممنون می شوم.

پی نوشت: نسخه جناب Milad_Gh را + فونت های مورد نیاز و موسیقی متن را در پست بعئی و به صورت یکجا برای عزیزات آپلود خواهم کرد.

----------


## Slytherin

این هم لینک دانلود نسخه جناب Milad_Gh + تمام فایل های مورد نیاز.



> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2f9w5m9nnbdkjl8


لطفا فونت های را در پوشه فونت ویندوز خود کپی کرده و سپس برنامه را اجرا کنید...

----------


## Slytherin

یک مشکل کوچک دیگر هم وجود دارد، رمانی که در فرم sign نام انگلیسی وارد شود، در موقع نمایش با مشکل همراه می شود...

----------


## Milad_Gh

> ممنون که همکاری می کنید، من همین الان دانلود می کنم،
> اسم من هم آرما (Arma) بود;)
> خوشحالم که این تایپیک دوباره جون گرفت...


ااا ... پس اسم رو اشتباه وارد کردم ، خودتون درست کنید !




> واوووو، واوووو، واوووو!
> تبریک می گم تغییرات عالی بود!


ممنون دوست عزیز ...

خیلی ممنون از شما که این طرح رو پیشنهاد کردید !




> 1.به نظر من در مراحلی که از کاربران سوال پرسیده می شود، سوالات باید به گونه ای باشد که فقط 1 جواب داشته باشد، به عنوان مثال من فکر نمی کنم سوال "به کدام بازیگر علاقه دارید؟" یا سوالات این چنینی که شخصی هستند زیاد مناسب باشد.


در آخر پست قبلی هم گفته بودم ، سوالات رو همینجوری نوشتم ، فقط میخواستم تکمیل بشه !
یکی باید سوالات رو در مورد سریال طرح کنه !




> 2.به نظر من وجود command های پیش فرض در بازی زیاد جالب نیست، به نظر من استفاده از Label و یا کامپونت های اختصاصی می تواند بازی را زیبا تر کند.


بله ، درست میگید .
کامپوننت ها باشه که بهتر میشه !




> 3.پیغام ورود بسیار زیبا طراحی شده بود، اما پیشنهاد می کنم که صفحه لوگین فقط برای اولین بار نمایش داده شود و مشخصات و تنظیمات کاربر در یک فایل ذخیره گردد. (تنظیمات می تواند شامل شماره مرحله و آپشن های احتمالی باشد)


یکبار که نمایش داده میشه ... !
ولی آره ، بشه تنظیماتی رو برای بازی گذاشت عالی میشه !




> 4.فونت ها می بایست به صورت اتوماتیک نصب گردند، برای این کار یک تابع API وجود دارد.


بله ... اینکار رو در آخر انجام میدیم ... فکر کنم اگه بازی رو هم کامپایل کنیم ، درست میشه !




> 5.به نظر من BorderStyle فرم باید برابر با None باشد.


اینم ، اوکی !




> پی نوشت: نسخه جناب Milad_Gh را + فونت های مورد نیاز و موسیقی متن را در پست بعئی و به صورت یکجا برای عزیزات آپلود خواهم کرد.


ممنون ... !




> یک مشکل کوچک دیگر هم وجود دارد، رمانی که در فرم sign نام انگلیسی وارد شود، در موقع نمایش با مشکل همراه می شود...


خب دوست عزیز باید کاری کنیم که فقط فارسی وارد بشه ... چون تقریبا کل بازی فارسی هست ... نامم باید فارسی وارد بشه ... که کار راحتیه ... خودم کدش رو مینویسم !

=-=-=-=-=

یک پیشنهاد :

1- برای تنظیماتی که گفتید بنظرم چندتا کار میتونیم انجام بدیم :

سختی بازی رو تعیین کنیم ... مثلا : آسان ، متوسط ، سخت !

بعد یه تایمر بذاریم که سوالات یا چیزهای دیگه رو در 30 ، 20 ، 10 ثانیه انجام بده !

یا مثلا امتیاز آخر در قسمت سخت باید بیشتر از 30 باشه و ... !

=-=-=-=

باز هم ممنون از دوست عزیز بخاطر این پیشنهاد زیبا ...

----------


## Slytherin

صفحه لوگین با هر بار اجرای بازی ظاهر می شود، به نظرم این زیاد جالب نیست.
در مورد سختی و آسانی بازی به نظرم این کار و کلا سایر تنظیمات رو بهتر است در پایان که اسکلتی مستحکم از بازی ساخته شد انجام شود.
خیر فونت ها با کامپایل درست نمی شود، باید ار همان توابع API استفاده گردد، البته با پیشنهاد شما مبنی بر اینکه این کار در پایان صورت گیرد موافقم.
در مورد سوالات هم مشکلی نیست، خودم طرح می کنم;)
راستی بک گراند سوالات برای شما هم مشکی نمایش داده می شود؟ به نظرتون یکم بازی را نازیبا نمی کند؟
از سایر دوستان نیز خواهش می کنم که در مورد توسعه این بازی ساده، گام بردارند.
با تشکر از همگی

----------


## returnx

لطفا هر مرحله رو تو یه فرم جدا درست کنید که بشه بیشتر روش کار کرد و Option button ها رو لطفا گرافیکی کنید (منظورم Style هست) تا با فونت فارسی مشکل نداشته باشه .

----------


## Milad_Gh

> صفحه لوگین با هر بار اجرای بازی ظاهر می شود، به نظرم این زیاد جالب نیست.
> در مورد سختی و آسانی بازی به نظرم این کار و کلا سایر تنظیمات رو بهتر است در پایان که اسکلتی مستحکم از بازی ساخته شد انجام شود.
> خیر فونت ها با کامپایل درست نمی شود، باید ار همان توابع API استفاده گردد، البته با پیشنهاد شما مبنی بر اینکه این کار در پایان صورت گیرد موافقم.
> در مورد سوالات هم مشکلی نیست، خودم طرح می کنم;)
> راستی بک گراند سوالات برای شما هم مشکی نمایش داده می شود؟ به نظرتون یکم بازی را نازیبا نمی کند؟
> از سایر دوستان نیز خواهش می کنم که در مورد توسعه این بازی ساده، گام بردارند.
> با تشکر از همگی


خب منظور شما اینه فقط بار اولی که بازی نصب شد ، صفحه بیاد ؟ ( اینجوری که شاید ؛ دو نفر با یه پی سی بازی کردن )

اوکی ، اونارو در پایان انجام میدیم ... !

بنظرم سوالات در بین  دیالوگ های بازیگران باشه ، عالی میشه !

راستش این Frame خاصیت BackStyle نداشت ... منم رنگی بهتر از سیاه پیدا نکردم !




> لطفا هر مرحله رو تو یه فرم جدا درست کنید که بشه بیشتر روش کار کرد و 
> Option button ها رو لطفا گرافیکی کنید (منظورم Style هست) تا با فونت فارسی مشکل 
> نداشته باشه .


خب بله ... باید هر مرحله رو تو یه فرم ساخت .
Option ها هم که گرافیکی هستند و مشکل خاصی با فارسی ندارن !

=-=-=-=-=-=

و دوستان خواهشا قبل از هرکاری که انجام میدید ، اینجا اعلام کنید ... تا ما دیگه اونکار رو انجام ندیم و سراغ کارهای دیگه بریم ... !

یا مثلا چند پیشنهاد اگه دادید ، اونارو تقسیم بندی کنیم که هرکدوم یه کار خاصی انجام بدند !

و اگه خیلی خیلی رو پروژه حساسید ، بیاید یه گروه تشکیل بدیم تا راحت تر بتونیم روش کار کنیم !

و اگه خواستید ، میتونید از طریق مسنجر با هم بیشتر در ارتباط باشیم ... !

----------


## parselearn

من نفهميدم اين بازي بود يا كنكور!

بازي بايد طوري ساخته بشه كه افرادي كه فيلم را نديده اند هم بتوانند بازي كنند
همين الان مجموعه كپي شده قهوه تلخ رو دارم. اما بدليل اينكه طرفدار مديري هستم تا الان نشستم نگاش كنم


آيا اين درست است كه از كسي كه از بازي خوشش نيامده 5 امتياز كم كنيم؟


اما روش كدنويسي:
تكرار اين كد كار درستي نيست
If Q = 4 Then
 If (Opt1(4).Value = True) Then
        SCR = SCR - 5
 ElseIf (Opt2(4).Value = True) Then
        SCR = SCR + 10
 ElseIf (Opt3(4).Value = True) Then
        SCR = SCR + 0
 ElseIf (Opt4(4).Value = True) Then
        SCR = SCR + 5
End If
بهتره يك تابع بشه





بهتره هدف سوالات رو تغيير بديد من با طرح كليش حال كردم. اما سوالات مزحك بود...

خشت اول چون نهد معمار _کج             تا_ ثریا _میرود دیوار کج_

----------


## returnx

> خب بله ... باید هر مرحله رو تو یه فرم ساخت .
> Option ها هم که گرافیکی هستند و مشکل خاصی با فارسی ندارن !


واسه من که فارسی مشکل داره مثلا تو همین عکسی که گذاشتم Caption فریم رو ببینید. منظورم هم از option button  گرافیکی هم در عکس مشخصه.

----------


## Milad_Gh

> من نفهميدم اين بازي بود يا كنكور!
> 
> بازي بايد طوري ساخته بشه كه افرادي كه فيلم را نديده اند هم بتوانند بازي كنند
> همين الان مجموعه كپي شده قهوه تلخ رو دارم. اما بدليل اينكه طرفدار مديري هستم تا الان نشستم نگاش كنم
> 
> 
> آيا اين درست است كه از كسي كه از بازي خوشش نيامده 5 امتياز كم كنيم؟
> 
> 
> ...


1-دوست عزیز قرار شد فقط مرحله ی اول بصورت سوال باشه ... مرحله های بعدی روال کار عوض میشه !

2- بنظر من چون بازی مربوط به قهوه ی تلخ هست ، بهتره سوالات از بین دیالوگ های بازیگران گرفته بشه !( حالا ببینیم بقیه چی میگند )

3- در دو پست دیگه هم گفته بودم ، این سوالات فقط برای تست برنامه بود ، سوالات عوض میشند !

4- روش کد دهی هم که ...

5- سعی میکنیم از همین اول خشت اول رو درست بنهیم !  :لبخند گشاده!: 




> واسه من که فارسی مشکل داره مثلا تو همین عکسی که گذاشتم Caption فریم رو ببینید. منظورم هم از option button  گرافیکی هم در عکس مشخصه.


دوست عزیز اگه به عنوان فرم هم نگاه کنید ، میبینید فارسی رو درست نشان نداده و این نشون میده که مشکل از سیستم شما هست ... که از کنترل پنل فکر کنم بتونید درستش کنید !

عکس زیر رو ببینید ، برای من هیچ مشکلی نداره :

----------


## Milad_Gh

خب خب ...

به کجاها رسیدید کجا ؟

=-=-=-=

پیشنهادات و پیشرفت های من :

1- قسمتی که اسم رو وارد میکنید ، کاری کردم که فقط بشه فارسی وارد کرد !
2- یه تایمر 1 دقیقه ای برای مرحله ها طراحی کردم !
3- و مرحله ی دوم رو هم تا حدی طراحی کردم ! ( تفاوت تصاویر )
4- چند ریز کار دیگه ای که بعدا وقتی تقریبا کامل شد براتون آپلود میکنم !

5- بنظرم بازی رو در 5 مرحله طراحی کنیم  .
6- هر مرحله تعداد سوالات کمتر از مرحله ی قبل باشه ولی سخت تر ... یعنی مرحله ی اول 5 سوال داشته باشه ، مرحله ی 2 چهار تصویر و .... مرحله ی یک  ، یک قسمتی باشه ولی از همه سختتر !
( امیدوارم منظورم رو فهمیده باشید )
7- اگه سوالات رو مشکل دارید ، خودم طراحی میکنم !

=-=-=-=

ممنون ... !

----------


## amin_unique

*سلام .* 
*پیشرفت خوبی نداشته طراحی و برنامه نویسی برنامه . من میتونم تا حدودی طراحی رو بهتر کنم .* 
*اگه میشه آخرین ادیت شده که نوشتین رو بذارید ، من تا جمعه ظهر 7 آبان درستش میکنم و ضمیمه میکنم*

----------


## Milad_Gh

> *سلام .* 
> *پیشرفت خوبی نداشته طراحی و برنامه نویسی برنامه . من میتونم تا حدودی طراحی رو بهتر کنم .* 
> *اگه میشه آخرین ادیت شده که نوشتین رو بذارید ، من تا جمعه ظهر 7 آبان درستش میکنم و ضمیمه میکنم*


دوست عزیز ، بفرمایید ، این آخرین ادیت :

http://www.4shared.com/file/UAAKenol..._Coffee-E.html

ولی باید بگم این آخرین ادیت رو من دیشب انجام دادم و نتوسنتم کامل کنم ، یعنی برنامه خیلی خیلی نقص داره فعلا !

شما یکم عجله داشتید ، واسه همین منم گذاشتم !

فونت های لازم رو در پست صفحه ی قبل ، گذاشتم ... از اونجا دانلود کنید .

بازم میگم ، برنامه خیلی خیلی ناقصه ... وقت نداشتم کامل کنم .

----------


## amin_unique

سلام . شرمنده من تاره دارم آخرین ادیت را دریافت میکنم . انجام میدم

----------


## REZADG

اينم كارهايي كه من كردم نگاه كنيد نظرتون رو بگيد البته بايد در آخر عكس هارو تغيير بدم تا كسي نتونه تغلب كنه ببينم اخرين پست مال 16 روز پيشه يعني كسي نميخواد كمك كنه كسي لطفا امتياز هارو هم به مراحلي كه من اضافه كردم اضافه كنه 
http://984587.20upload.net/files/138...2899987081.zip

----------


## Slytherin

دوستان واقعا خوشحالم که می بینم بازی اینقدر پیشرفت کرده.
شاید از من گله بگیرید که تو این 29 روز کجا بودی؟!!!
یک دلیل ساده وجود داره! مادربردم سوخته بود و همین امروز از گارانتی برگشت.
فردا ADSL رو وصل می کنم و نسخه ها رو دانلود می کنم، سعی می کنم با دادن یه نسخه خوب همه زحمات دوستان رو که تو این مدت همکاری کردند جبران کنم.
باز هم ممنون از همگی.

----------


## mhr548010

سلام دوستان
اگر سورس بازی قهوه تلخ رو که حدود 3 ماه پیش در همین جا بود رو دریافت کرده باشید, در کد بازی از یک متغیر به اسم Player که نوعش هم FilgraphManager هست استفاده شده. ولی من هرکاری که میکنم نمیتونم یه متغیر از همین نوع در یه پروژه دیگه بسازم(یعنی اصلآ تو یه پروژه دیگه همچنین نوعی وجود نداره).
اگر کسی میدونه که باید چکار کنم که از این نوع متغیر در یک پروژه دیگه بسازم, لطفآ کمک کنه.
ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## mhr548010

help me :گریه:

----------

